# last minute rental



## Rpeterson (Dec 12, 2005)

I am new her to the Tug BBS, can anyone tell me where to find the last minute rentals on Tug. Thank You, Ray P.


----------



## Moosie (Dec 12, 2005)

Just go to forum jump, and it is just above the resorts forum in the listing, under Timeshare heading.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 12, 2005)

And PLEASE read and observe the Last Minute Rental forum rules listed in the Announcement at the top of the message list you'll find there.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 13, 2005)

raymodnp said:
			
		

> I am new her to the Tug BBS, can anyone tell me where to find the last minute rentals on Tug. Thank You, Ray P.



If you just scroll down the list of forums, you can't miss it - it's the 7th one listed.  Here's a direct link:  LastMinuteRentals


----------

